# 10xMC-E 5C 4000K HyperBoost 6000+lumen bike light with high and low beam for road ...



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

This is the best light for bike in the world - 6000+ lumen from 10x Cree MC-E 5C in neutral/warm white color about 4000K ...

I wanted to design perfect bike light with low beam for using in road traffic and with powerful high beam for off road drive.

I used housing from HDD cooler box Scynthe Himuro, LEDs from Cutter (with new price and free shipping it costs only 8.5eur), new powerfull driver Hyperboost from Taskled and small reflectors from DX.

I have 3 switches. Left - low and high mode, middle - switch on/off and right - low/high beam.

Low beam is produced with 5x Cree MCE on bottom of the light. High beam is done with all 10x MC-E switched on.

Some pictures here:


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Some wall beamshots ...

Low beam 5x MC-E









Low + High beam 10x MC-E









Outdoor beamshots ... ISO1600, F1.8, 1/20, WB 5000K ...
My previous bike light - 2x Ultrafire [email protected] P7 DSVMI high mode + Sekonix Col#1










Low beam 5x MC-E









low + High beam 10x MC-E


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just out of curiosity I have to ask: How much current are you supplying to each die?
Second question, Am I right in assuming you are not using optics for the low beam MC-E's?
Third question, with 8 X 18650 cells, how much run time do you get on high with all LED's powered? I'm thinking less than an hour. Am I right?


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

pepko said:


> This is the best light for bike in the world


Why?

That´s like saying that a Ferrari is the best car for buying groceries at your local supermarket. But hey - if you like carrying way too many batteries around that´s your business.

With the right optics, I would very much like to see a person (other than pro DH racers riding DH at night) that *needs* more than 2000 lumen divided between a headlight and a barlight to do the nightriding he/she wants.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just out of curiosity I have to ask: How much current are you supplying to each die?
> Second question, Am I right in assuming you are not using optics for the low beam MC-E's?
> Third question, with 8 X 18650 cells, how much run time do you get on high with all LED's powered? I'm thinking less than an hour. Am I right?


1. Hyperboost can provide max current 1300mA, it is 650mA to each die ...

2. Right, I am not using optics for low beam, only one big mirror ...

3. From 8x18650 it takes 2.85A on high mode and all 10xMCE turned on. So runtime is less than 1 hour. But on low mode it takes only 1.23A and I think I can go still lower - I think 100mA per die could by enough ...


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

langen said:


> Why?
> .


... because more is better ...
:ihih: :ihih: :ihih:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

8 x 18650's won't supply more than 1.8Ah's each to 1 MC-E, so with 10 LED's sparked up your going to get 1.5Ah area to each MC-E, still lookng at 5000lumens though.

The lower 5 don't have any reflectors or optics at all, so there just totally flood like ??


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Turveyd said:


> The lower 5 don't have any reflectors or optics at all, so there just totally flood like ??


Right, totally wide flood beam ... like a car's cornering headlight ...
I don't need a headlamp or helmet light or so ...


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

*........ Sledgehammer*

....mwuaaaahahaha!! pepko i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool light. Good job.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow!!!!! That is a good idea for the low beam, lots of spread. I like that light! I have several batteries for most of my lights. I have smaller batteries for shorter rides and larger batteries for longer rides. The Li-ion polymer are nice for a larger capacity battery. I want to say again; pepko, that is a great light. However, you need to use shrink tubing rather than tape for your splices. That f'ing tape will undo itself and you'll get shorts. James


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

that light is pretty awesome. you can't have too much light. I ride aggressive AM, and sometimes Dirt jump a little in the dark. I would ride Dh at night if my dh biuddies had lights. I currently run a 3x xre r2 on the helmet and a 3x mc-e on the bars, it's ok, but not perfect. I'm working on a 3x mc-e for the helmet, that should fit the bill


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh yeah pepko, what reflectors are those?


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice beams both the high and the low. I can not help but feeling that 5 pure flood MCE's is overkill for the low but, but there is no denying that it looks to work and you will have a good view where your front wheel is...

Are you switching from high to low just by switching out the 5 MCEs? going straight from 10 to 5 or do you go via off? I am not sure what the output cap is in the hyperboost but I know with the old Chippo and single die emmiters that was a sure way to kill Leds. I was not doing it on perpose but had a short that cost me 6 leds when i tried making a 9 xre light. The Chippo had big output caps though so you may get away with it but you may be heading for early failures.

Ifor


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for your positive feedback ... I add some new beamshots ...

I have to change resistor for low mode, because I don't see any difference between high mode and low mode ...

Camera settings: F3.5, 1/15, ISO2500, WB 5000K
1x Ultrafire [email protected] DSVMI high mode Sekonix Col#1









2x Ultrafire [email protected] DSVMI high mode Sekonix Col#1









Low beam 5xMCE - low mode - 0.9A from 8x18650









Low beam 5xMCE - high mode - 1.41A from 8x18650









Low+High beam 10xMCE - low mode - 1.23A from 8x18650









Low+High beam 10xMCE - high mode - 2.85A from 8x18650 (that is 2.85A*29.6V=84.3W !!!)


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Good stuff Pepko. :thumbsup:

_post edited to remove stupidity_


----------



## kadikater (Oct 26, 2008)

tjuuuuuuu:thumbsup:


----------



## symbology (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks great. Love the light output at low beam, great spread and coverage.

So, you are running 40 LED's off of one Hyperboost? What kind of load are you putting on it, and do you have any heat related issues? I am working on a project and am looking to run up to 20-24 LED's and was interested to see what kind of loads the Hyperboost can take. From my calculations your Hyperboost is dissipating about 9watts of power. That seems kind of high, and it would seem to me that you would have heat issues with your driver.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I like it. But you need more Amp's in to the LED's! 
Probably Dual driver is the best option in your design.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> I like it. But you need more Amp's in to the LED's!
> Probably Dual driver is the best option in your design.


More amps ? Why ????


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

I guess that this light is NOT WATERPROOF ?


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

zemike said:


> I guess that this light is NOT WATERPROOF ?


not yet ...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

pepko said:


> More amps ? Why ????


more LIGHT!


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> more LIGHT!


:eekster: 
2.6A per one MC-E (650mA per die) isn't enough ????????

:madman:


----------



## Alekz-Od (Jan 28, 2008)

Pepko.
Nice color tint. Which bin of MC-E you used?


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Alekz-Od said:


> Pepko.
> Nice color tint. Which bin of MC-E you used?


Cree MC-E K 5C


----------



## Alekz-Od (Jan 28, 2008)

To Pepko
Thanks. Preset on the camera was Daylight?


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Alekz-Od said:


> To Pepko
> Thanks. Preset on the camera was Daylight?


white balance set to sun or 5000K


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

pepko said:


> :eekster:
> 2.6A per one MC-E (650mA per die) isn't enough ????????
> 
> :madman:


I guess I wouldn't be happy if I knew my 'best light in the world' could deliver even more light.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> I guess I wouldn't be happy if I knew my 'best light in the world' could deliver even more light.


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> I guess I wouldn't be happy if I knew my 'best light in the world' could deliver even more light.


Oh yeah, those missing 50mA would really make an incredible difference in light output.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

ortelius said:


> Oh yeah, those missing 50mA would really make an incredible difference in light output.


why don't you check it out for me?


----------



## jonboy001 (Oct 13, 2009)

ifor said:


> Nice beams both the high and the low. I can not help but feeling that 5 pure flood MCE's is overkill for the low but, but there is no denying that it looks to work and you will have a good view where your front wheel is...
> 
> Are you switching from high to low just by switching out the 5 MCEs? going straight from 10 to 5 or do you go via off? I am not sure what the output cap is in the hyperboost but I know with the old Chippo and single die emmiters that was a sure way to kill Leds. I was not doing it on perpose but had a short that cost me 6 leds when i tried making a 9 xre light. The Chippo had big output caps though so you may get away with it but you may be heading for early failures.
> 
> Ifor


Hi Ifor,

Could you say more about this? I was planning to run 4 XR-Es off a DX driver (which will apparently drive 5, independently tested), but put in a switch to short two of them for when I didn't want to dazzle drivers on the road... From your post above, it seems that I risk killing some of the LEDs (the ones being shorted, or the ones still being driven?)

Could you explain a little more about why I'm likely to kill the LEDs and what I might be able to do to protect them?

Many thanks!


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

jonboy001 said:


> Hi Ifor,
> 
> Could you say more about this? I was planning to run 4 XR-Es off a DX driver (which will apparently drive 5, independently tested), but put in a switch to short two of them for when I didn't want to dazzle drivers on the road... From your post above, it seems that I risk killing some of the LEDs (the ones being shorted, or the ones still being driven?)
> 
> ...


It's the leds still bein g driven that are in danger. You have 4 led and the output voltage is say 14v you switch to just 2 and put 14v across just two if there are any bigish capacitors on the poutput side of things you will put a big curent through the leds for a short period of time as the voltage drops. A quick responding driver without much capacitance no real problem. Just be aware of the risk.


----------



## jonboy001 (Oct 13, 2009)

ifor said:


> It's the leds still bein g driven that are in danger. You have 4 led and the output voltage is say 14v you switch to just 2 and put 14v across just two if there are any bigish capacitors on the poutput side of things you will put a big curent through the leds for a short period of time as the voltage drops. A quick responding driver without much capacitance no real problem. Just be aware of the risk.


Oh ok - that makes sense to me... Now my knowledge of electronics is getting a bit hazy... Would it make sense to put a capacitor across the two "switchable" LEDs? That way, it would charge up to 2 x Vf when the LEDs were on, and then when the LEDs were shorted, the capacitor would discharge through the short and would (perhaps?) give the driver time to reduce its voltage? Although perhaps the current through the switch would be too great for most switches to handle...


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

DX drivers are pretty cheap. I'd use two.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

znomit said:


> DX drivers are pretty cheap. I'd use two.


I agree.....that's how I build my lights. One switch on each driver, or a DPDT switch wired to run one or both.

JZ


----------



## jonboy001 (Oct 13, 2009)

Not a huge fan of using two drivers as the driver I'm looking at is a 5 mode - so I can imagine that getting both of the drivers onto the same mode would be annoying...

Think I'll just stick to driving all of the LEDs at the same time and rely on the low modes for battery saving/anti-dazzle...

Cheers!


----------



## symbology (Sep 17, 2009)

> Not a huge fan of using two drivers as the driver I'm looking at is a 5 mode - so I can imagine that getting both of the drivers onto the same mode would be annoying...


The Taskled Bflex can be setup in a master / slave configuration with one driver controlling the other(s). Not sure if the Bflex fits your needs.

I wish all the Taskled flex drivers had this ability.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

langen said:


> Why?
> 
> That´s like saying that a Ferrari is the best car for buying groceries at your local supermarket. But hey - if you like carrying way too many batteries around that´s your business.
> 
> With the right optics, I would very much like to see a person (other than pro DH racers riding DH at night) that *needs* more than 2000 lumen divided between a headlight and a barlight to do the nightriding he/she wants.


Or a total of 800 lumens (or less) for that matter. The eyes can adapt very well to less than 1000 lumens, unless there is some mad scientist with 2000 lumens riding behind you.
Sufficiency and efficiency should be the standards for bicycle lighting, not how many people can be blinded by your mega light. More is NOT always better.


----------



## Grinder63 (Jan 30, 2010)

pepko, very nice light. do you have any heat issues at full power?


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Grinder63 said:


> pepko, very nice light. do you have any heat issues at full power?


no ...


----------



## kuan (Oct 18, 2008)

zemike said:


> I guess that this light is NOT WATERPROOF ?


Water evaporates when it comes within 0.21 inches.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

*It's waterproof now !!!*



zemike said:


> I guess that this light is NOT WATERPROOF ?


I used neutral silicone into all spaces, so in rainy days there is no problem for me now


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Can you do some beamshots with the MTBR "approved" settings so we can actually get an idea if this thing is as impressive as it looks?


ISO - 100
WB - Daylight
Aperture - f4.0
Speed - 6"



(if ya got time)

Still a really cool light, man!


----------



## mtb_robs-x (Dec 13, 2009)

how hot does it get ?
with/without riding ?

what's the watt's used ?

congrats, this is almost the perfect light ! hurray!


----------



## harty (Apr 16, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Can you do some beamshots with the MTBR "approved" settings so we can actually get an idea if this thing is as impressive as it looks?
> 
> ISO - 100
> WB - Daylight
> ...


everything will be just white and burntout but i would love to see it 
the best part about this light will be ridding behind your buddies i have about 3000 lumens and it makes them run off the trails great for a laugh

nice work 
cheers
harty


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Can you do some beamshots with the MTBR "approved" settings so we can actually get an idea if this thing is as impressive as it looks?
> 
> ISO - 100
> WB - Daylight
> ...


yes I can ... but speed=6 second ... it is too long time ... I think, I have to use tripod


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

mtb_robs-x said:


> how hot does it get ?
> with/without riding ?
> 
> what's the watt's used ?
> ...


I have no problem with overheating ... it is cool with riding ...

I use often low mode ... it is only 160mA current per die ... so it takes about 20W from battery (or only 10W in low beam mode) ... high mode is 550mA per die and it takes 70W from battery ...


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

chelboed said:


> Can you do some beamshots with the MTBR "approved" settings so we can actually get an idea if this thing is as impressive as it looks?
> 
> ISO - 100
> WB - Daylight
> ...


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

FIRE !!  

I dig this light :yesnod: Very innovative with the bare emitters & mirror for the flood. 

Overkill in my opinion...2 over 2 or 3 over 3 would be more than enough for me. But very cool :thumbsup: 

JZ


----------



## rob1111 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why just 10 MC-Es, take 6x4 :thumbsup:


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

You Sir, are insane.

Good for you..... 

Drivers? Batteries? 
Beams shots..?... :thumbsup:


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I think this is the enduro battery


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

rob1111 said:


> Why just 10 MC-Es, take 6x4 :thumbsup:


I assume that next step would be airplane front light, mounted on the bars?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

rob1111 said:


> Why just 10 MC-Es, take 6x4 :thumbsup:


How do you mount that to your handlebars??


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> How do you mount that to your handlebars??


Handlebars? I thought that was the helmet version...


----------



## rob1111 (Jun 16, 2009)

i use 4s2p batteries from my LD4 project.
drivers are from www.pcb-components.de

i have no beamshots, sorry. But i can tell you that it is bright like the sun 
(but a little bit too heavy for the helmet)
that's why i've built up a 8 mc-e light with 240g for skitouring.


----------



## maddogg (Apr 18, 2011)

Trying to build something like this, just using two less led because of space issues.... can i ask you how u set up the buttons for low\high mode and low beam \high beam.... why type of switches did you use? thanks great build


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

low / high beam, do you use 2 drivers ?


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

More nightshots, please !!! 

The short beam, got a very nice cut-off, xenon like.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Please, make more nightshots, with those 10x MC-E's.

What is the lumen output?


----------



## brandon01 (Apr 9, 2011)

i like the design


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like the entire light !

But if we had more nightshots...  

I am wondering if the topic owner still got those lights?


----------



## kerrimuir (Jun 16, 2011)

Want to say, well done Pepko. It's certainly the brightest I've seen. I would have thought heat would be an issue unless you're bombing down Devils Peak in a dark winter's night.

Time manufacture these lights to Boeing or Airbus, since it too late to use it on the Space Shuttle now.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry guys for the late reply ...
I drew wiring diagram for you ...

I can not do more pictures, because this bike light is currently disassembled and I think about version 2, which would be more appropriate for road traffic ... and more powerful too ))


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

pepko said:


> Sorry guys for the late reply ...
> I drew wiring diagram for you ...
> 
> I can not do more pictures, because this bike light is currently disassembled and I think about version 2, which would be more appropriate for road traffic ... and more powerful too ))


Pepko, please man do more nightshots on a diferent trail, when you goana reassambe it.

A paved road for example, or a forest. Like to see the low's in action again.


----------



## labyrinth248 (Sep 15, 2009)

Boss!


----------



## ballsofcottonwool (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you started any forest fires with that monster?


----------



## granada (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Pepko

I realy like your light, so I have started to build one like yours. But with only 8 cree because I only need it for the trail.

I have looked at the pictures, but I can't figure out how you have mounted the crees on the metal - and how you have mounted the reflector on the crees.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anything new Pepko?

Is the "10x MC-E 5C 4000K HyperBoost 6000+ lumen" version 2 available?


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

granada said:


> Hi Pepko
> 
> I realy like your light, so I have started to build one like yours. But with only 8 cree because I only need it for the trail.
> 
> I have looked at the pictures, but I can't figure out how you have mounted the crees on the metal - and how you have mounted the reflector on the crees.


arctic silver adhesive


----------



## granada (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks

Can you give me some info about the two resistors, specs? and are they mounted to the pot - and pot + on the driver.


----------



## granada (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

Does somebody know how I can calculate wich resistors i should use, if i want 100% and 50% light. I am using 8 cree 3,2 volt and 6 batteries 3,7 volt with the hyperboost driver. 

Thanks


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

granada said:


> Hi
> 
> Does somebody know how I can calculate wich resistors i should use, if i want 100% and 50% light. I am using 8 cree 3,2 volt and 6 batteries 3,7 volt with the hyperboost driver.
> 
> Thanks


:madman::madman::madman:

hyperboost tech

LED Current Resistance
200mA 2.3Kohm
300mA 3.0Kohm
400mA 3.9Kohm
500mA 5.1Kohm
600mA 5.9Kohm
700mA 7.1Kohm
800mA 8.1Kohm
900mA 9.7Kohm
1000mA 11Kohm
1100mA 12.7Kohm
1200mA 14.6Kohm
1300mA 16.4Kohm
1400mA 20.1Kohm


----------



## starthere (Nov 7, 2011)

*nice post*

I have one question about it. If you plan to obtian high lumen, why not choose the cree t6 led. As far as I am concerned, cree t6 can give out the greater lumen than mc-e. If you change all of them into xm-l t6. The greater lumen you would get.


----------



## granada (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks pepko. That was what I needed


----------



## mfj197 (Jan 28, 2011)

starthere said:


> I have one question about it. If you plan to obtian high lumen, why not choose the cree t6 led. As far as I am concerned, cree t6 can give out the greater lumen than mc-e. If you change all of them into xm-l t6. The greater lumen you would get.


This light was built a long time before the XM-L was released.


----------



## pepko (Feb 1, 2008)

starthere said:


> I have one question about it. If you plan to obtian high lumen, why not choose the cree t6 led. As far as I am concerned, cree t6 can give out the greater lumen than mc-e. If you change all of them into xm-l t6. The greater lumen you would get.


XML T6 with 5C color tint is not available ...


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anything new?


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well?

It is something new?

I've been watching this thread for a while... Very, very nice project.


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

6000 lumen!!! that is crazy. Is there any benefit in using the 4000K light?


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

jjziets said:


> 6000 lumen!!! that is crazy. Is there any benefit in using the 4000K light?


Better color rendering, I suppose. For the price of slightly lower lumen output.


----------



## Khrystyan27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Anything new, Pepko?


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

klynk said:


> Better color rendering, I suppose. For the price of slightly lower lumen output.


It does look better. Red is red, green is very green.


----------



## kronicon (Sep 25, 2012)

*awsome so need one*

hey i have a stand up scooter i trail and rid around on that will go 45mph and need one of these were can i buy one or how can i get you to make me one please let me know thanks


----------

